# TRT questions



## Pdxglide (Sep 18, 2014)

Is anybody else in here taking propecia?? If so how are the results.  I just got some cause starting noticing some hair loss and got some propecia from my doctor so now wondering how much I should be taking along with my test and hcg. Also do I need to get 
Anastrozole (arimedex) as well is that a must have?


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 18, 2014)

If genetics say your going to be bald, your going to be bald. That stuff may slow it down but not stop it...


----------



## DF (Sep 18, 2014)

I have no idea on propecia.  You should have some AI on hand at least.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Sep 18, 2014)

Some guys can get away without Adex on TRT. If you're going the legal route with a Dr, he/she should be going over that with you based off blood work. If you're doing it yourself you will need to get private bloods and dose accordingly.


----------



## snake (Sep 19, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> Some guys can get away without Adex on TRT. If you're going the legal route with a Dr, he/she should be going over that with you based off blood work. If you're doing it yourself you will need to get private bloods and dose accordingly.[/QUOT
> He's right about the bloodwork. I also hear that shit has some sides that are just starting to come out. The shit has me wondering so I avoid it, then hair loss isn't a big issue with me.


----------



## audix2359 (Sep 19, 2014)

If you need an AI, I think Asin is the way to.


----------



## Pdxglide (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you appreciate it


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Sep 19, 2014)

snake said:


> He's right about the bloodwork. I also hear that shit has some sides that are just starting to come out. The shit has me wondering so I avoid it, then hair loss isn't a big issue with me.



Adex is being found to have new sides coming to light? What kind of sides are we talking here? Just wondering because it's been my go to. Maybe it's time to switch it up.


----------

